# Pet friendly patio cleaning



## Clairebear76 (Sep 19, 2016)

Evening all, hope everyone's well?
I've got a week off work next week and one of my jobs I want to do is clean the patio and driveway. The patio especially as it's getting a bit "eau de male dog peeing everywhere"!
What's the best thing I can use to kill the odours that's safe for dogs and cats?
Thanks xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Buy yourself a basic jet washer ( £60 or so if you look round) You could sluice the area down with a pet safe product such as Urine off first, or even a weak solution of biological washing powder. jet washing becomes somewhat addictive and the patio will come up like new.
http://www.vax.co.uk/pressure-washers


----------

